# Now he's a Canadian SH too!



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Winter got his final pass for his CKC SH title on Saturday at the Long Point RTC tests at Baypoint Kennels near Port Rowan ON. First picture is me sending him on the water blind, the second is me giving him a back cast on the water blind, and the last is of him returning with one of the birds of the water double.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats to Winter,wish we had that much cover down here to work with. Good job!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Wow everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go! Yes, this has been a very good week for GRF'ers.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

GREAT weekend for GRFrs!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats Shelly and Winter!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys--it was a mixed weekend for us. Winter had a terrific day, and Bonnie got to be test dog in JH for the water series (and did a terrific job), but Breeze went out on the water triple in Master.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations to you & Winter  Sounds like Bonnie did great too!

I love your pictures.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Way to go Winter!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Some ribbon shots taken by a friend who was there


----------

